# Terriers in art



## debodun (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a Scottish terrier collection among all my other collections (figurines, pictures, novelties). Here are a few:


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 6, 2018)

Deb you have such wonderful things. I like the cast iron ones. Did you ever own a Scotty?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Did you ever own a Scotty?



Yes, a long time ago - from 1970 to 1978. That's when I started collecting Scottie-related things. His name was Sir Duffy O' Ben Nevis, or just Duffy. He got cancer and had to be euthanized. These are just a few Scottie items. I have dozens of ceramic and other material figurines.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2018)

I like the art deco bookends.


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2018)

Scotties were popular in the 30's and 40's because of the Roosevelt's dog, Fala.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

The art deco bookends are my fav too.


----------

